# Thyroid dermopathy and acropachy



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid dermopathy and acropachy

http://www.expert-reviews.com/doi/abs/10.1586/edm.10.74

('Tis a shame, for complete article, they want paid.) But you can get the drift.


----------

